# la continuazione



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2015)

Non ha mangiato.
Faccia simpatica come Hitler e un aria ingufita che è tutto un programma.
Ora è sul divano con la gatta che legge un libro, in un mutismo assoluto.
Ho chiesto ma non è ora di chiedere.
È in decompressione.
Gli ho proposto un giro per boschi più tardi.
Ha detto si.
Bene.
A sensazione credo che non abbia fatto esplodere il disastro nucleare, e se conosco bene quella demente di mia suocera, si è fatta trovare con la casa piena di parenti e Paolo.
Ottimo muro per non andare allo scontro con Mattia, perché davanti a 10 napulè ignoranti e assolutamente sicuri della ragione, lui non può nulla.
PPerché non è come me che quando mi parte il picco, può esserci davanti chiunque che me ne fotto.
Lui, volente o nolente, è figlio della sua terra. E di sua madre.
E certi confini non sono facili superare.
Soprattutto avendo davanti la famigghia al completo.

Ma Dio santo.
Si. Dio. Proprio tu.
E che cazzo.
Guardare ogni tanto giù e farci un piccolo regalo?
Mai eh...
Che poi, lo so già
Nel caso della genitrice, sono così sfortunata che nel momento che chiude gli occhi, poi si rialza nella bara.

Sindrome di Lazzaro. 
Andiamo sui giornali.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2015)

Porca puttana.

Solo per dire che leggo e che vorrei fare qualcosa.

Anche solo un massaggio. Che so. Una serata kreti in quattro.


----------



## Alessandra (9 Marzo 2015)

brutta situazione,  cara Tebe. Per fortuna tu e lui siete una squadra. un abbraccio. ...


----------



## andrea53 (9 Marzo 2015)

Ovvero. 
Il disagio mentale, com'è più corretto ed eufemistico definire questo genere di patologie, è ancora una colpa. Davanti agli occhi di chi si trascina vari generi o gradi di arretratezza culturale. Perché include lo stigma della diversità. Poche cose sono più grandi del desiderio di uguaglianza di chi, più o meno consapevolmente, percepisce di essere rimasto indietro. Assolutamente, anche a costo di nascondere quello che sotto il tappeto non può proprio stare. Al traguardo come e con gli altri, uguali, normali, lontani dal matto, dal finocchio, dallo scemo.  Oppure, mi ricordo dei miei anni fanciulli, intorno alla fine dei Cinquanta del Secolo passato, dall'Infelice. Infelice era una definizione che poteva racchiudere ogni forma di diversità. Ogni essere umano che avesse perduto una parte delle proprie abilità, magari nella guerra che era finita da non tanti anni, che fosse afflitto dalla polio, perché i vaccini erano arrivati dopo il 1955, o un bimbo "ritardato", o un "matto" o uno/una omosessuale, quantomeno se non erano in grado o  se non volevano dissimulare la loro diversità, finivano tutti nella definizione generalizzata di "Infelice". Parola orribile, buttata lì insieme alla compassione. Come se a tutti costoro la felicità fosse negata in toto, dalla natura, da dio, dalla sfortuna, dal destino. Infelice era la rappresentazione dell'Ipocrisia, la sfortuna vissuta come colpa. Nel Paese del Diamine. Parola intraducibile, ma confezionata dalla fusione di Diavolo e Domine. Nessun altro popolo al mondo ha raggiunto vette semantiche altrettanto sublimi. Ecco, io penso che le generazioni figlie di questo sentimento siano incapaci anche soltanto di affrontare l'idea che in famiglia ci sia il "matto". E' inaccettabile, per loro. Noi, moderni e più o meno acculturati, vediamo le cose diversamente. Ho conoscenti con un figlio autistico. Anche io - a volte - mi trovo in imbarazzo di fronte a lui e vedo che la familiarità dei genitori li rende più capaci degli altri, me compreso, ad affrontare il tutto, dal ragazzo alla vita del mondo che li circonda. Significa - io penso - che un po' del retaggio della vergogna arcaica che domina queste situazioni lo abbiamo irrimediabilmente ereditato. I genitori (colti) di questi figli hanno lucidamente un problema: cosa sarà di loro quando non ci saremo più. Forse, anche ai genitori sordi e ciechi che ritengono più saggio tenere nascosto il "Matto", questo argomento potrebbe rappresentarsi come uno stimolo a modificare, almeno di un paio di virgole, il loro atteggiamento. Chi lo sa. Resta da considerare che noi stessi, senza un pizzico di pazzia, saremmo tutti più pigri e noiosi e, certamente, un po' meno creativi. Oggi che nel nostro Paese abbiamo introiettato in via definitiva l'idea della non punibilità della follia, mi ritorna in mente una frase di un mio vecchio collega di tanti anni fa: se al manicomio i cancelli li chiudono dall'interno, allora vuol dire che i matti sono fuori. Aforismi del passato...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2015)

Sai Tebe, ci ho pensato tanto...

A parte l'iniziale ignoranza ed incapacità di accettare la malattia del figlio, c'è un'altra cosa che forse blocca tua suocera.

Sono i SUOI ritardi e blocchi ad aver peggiorato la situazione.

Se lei accettasse la malattia del figlio dovrebbe anche riconoscere che LEI ha fatto del male a suo figlio con la sua inazione. Questo è difficilissimo da accettare per una madre.
Adesso ha anche il "sostegno" dell'altra famiglia, a "consolarla" che il problema non è lei, lei madre.

Oltre alla vergogna per il marchio di "matto", io vedo tanta paura a voler ammettere qualcosa che 1- marchia LEI come madre inadeguata in questa situazione 2- significa che il figlio avrà sempre questo problema, anche quando lei non ci sarà più.

Se i colpevoli siete voi e le canne, lui può "guarire" in qualsiasi momento. Se è pazzo, no.

Mi viene in mente il capitolo della peste nei Promessi Sposi, tutta la gente che nel pieno del contagio rifiutava di ammettere che fosse peste e parlava di febbri o chissà cosa. 


Non so come, davvero, non la conosco e non so come farei, ma se volessi farla aprire un poco alla collaborazione, si dovrebbe cercare di farle vedere l'altra madre come "inadeguata", poco coraggiosa, poco dedicata al figlio, in modo che lei si possa prendere il mantello di "madre coraggio fantastica e vera madre" che aiuta davvero tuo cognato.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2015)

andrea53;bt10655 ha detto:
			
		

> Ovvero.
> Il disagio mentale, com'è più corretto ed eufemistico definire questo genere di patologie, è ancora una colpa. Davanti agli occhi di chi si trascina vari generi o gradi di arretratezza culturale. Perché include lo stigma della diversità. Poche cose sono più grandi del desiderio di uguaglianza di chi, più o meno consapevolmente, percepisce di essere rimasto indietro. Assolutamente, anche a costo di nascondere quello che sotto il tappeto non può proprio stare. Al traguardo come e con gli altri, uguali, normali, lontani dal matto, dal finocchio, dallo scemo.  Oppure, mi ricordo dei miei anni fanciulli, intorno alla fine dei Cinquanta del Secolo passato, dall'Infelice. Infelice era una definizione che poteva racchiudere ogni forma di diversità. Ogni essere umano che avesse perduto una parte delle proprie abilità, magari nella guerra che era finita da non tanti anni, che fosse afflitto dalla polio, perché i vaccini erano arrivati dopo il 1955, o un bimbo "ritardato", o un "matto" o uno/una omosessuale, quantomeno se non erano in grado o  se non volevano dissimulare la loro diversità, finivano tutti nella definizione generalizzata di "Infelice". Parola orribile, buttata lì insieme alla compassione. Come se a tutti costoro la felicità fosse negata in toto, dalla natura, da dio, dalla sfortuna, dal destino. Infelice era la rappresentazione dell'Ipocrisia, la sfortuna vissuta come colpa. Nel Paese del Diamine. Parola intraducibile, ma confezionata dalla fusione di Diavolo e Domine. Nessun altro popolo al mondo ha raggiunto vette semantiche altrettanto sublimi. Ecco, io penso che le generazioni figlie di questo sentimento siano incapaci anche soltanto di affrontare l'idea che in famiglia ci sia il "matto". E' inaccettabile, per loro. Noi, moderni e più o meno acculturati, vediamo le cose diversamente. Ho conoscenti con un figlio autistico. Anche io - a volte - mi trovo in imbarazzo di fronte a lui e vedo che la familiarità dei genitori li rende più capaci degli altri, me compreso, ad affrontare il tutto, dal ragazzo alla vita del mondo che li circonda. Significa - io penso - che un po' del retaggio della vergogna arcaica che domina queste situazioni lo abbiamo irrimediabilmente ereditato. I genitori (colti) di questi figli hanno lucidamente un problema: cosa sarà di loro quando non ci saremo più. Forse, anche ai genitori sordi e ciechi che ritengono più saggio tenere nascosto il "Matto", questo argomento potrebbe rappresentarsi come uno stimolo a modificare, almeno di un paio di virgole, il loro atteggiamento. Chi lo sa. Resta da considerare che noi stessi, senza un pizzico di pazzia, saremmo tutti più pigri e noiosi e, certamente, un po' meno creativi. Oggi che nel nostro Paese abbiamo introiettato in via definitiva l'idea della non punibilità della follia, mi ritorna in mente una frase di un mio vecchio collega di tanti anni fa: se al manicomio i cancelli li chiudono dall'interno, allora vuol dire che i matti sono fuori. Aforismi del passato...


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2015)

andrea53;bt10655 ha detto:
			
		

> Ovvero.
> Il disagio mentale, com'è più corretto ed eufemistico definire questo genere di patologie, è ancora una colpa. Davanti agli occhi di chi si trascina vari generi o gradi di arretratezza culturale. Perché include lo stigma della diversità. Poche cose sono più grandi del desiderio di uguaglianza di chi, più o meno consapevolmente, percepisce di essere rimasto indietro. Assolutamente, anche a costo di nascondere quello che sotto il tappeto non può proprio stare. Al traguardo come e con gli altri, uguali, normali, lontani dal matto, dal finocchio, dallo scemo.  Oppure, mi ricordo dei miei anni fanciulli, intorno alla fine dei Cinquanta del Secolo passato, dall'Infelice. Infelice era una definizione che poteva racchiudere ogni forma di diversità. Ogni essere umano che avesse perduto una parte delle proprie abilità, magari nella guerra che era finita da non tanti anni, che fosse afflitto dalla polio, perché i vaccini erano arrivati dopo il 1955, o un bimbo "ritardato", o un "matto" o uno/una omosessuale, quantomeno se non erano in grado o  se non volevano dissimulare la loro diversità, finivano tutti nella definizione generalizzata di "Infelice". Parola orribile, buttata lì insieme alla compassione. Come se a tutti costoro la felicità fosse negata in toto, dalla natura, da dio, dalla sfortuna, dal destino. Infelice era la rappresentazione dell'Ipocrisia, la sfortuna vissuta come colpa. Nel Paese del Diamine. Parola intraducibile, ma confezionata dalla fusione di Diavolo e Domine. Nessun altro popolo al mondo ha raggiunto vette semantiche altrettanto sublimi. Ecco, io penso che le generazioni figlie di questo sentimento siano incapaci anche soltanto di affrontare l'idea che in famiglia ci sia il "matto". E' inaccettabile, per loro. Noi, moderni e più o meno acculturati, vediamo le cose diversamente. Ho conoscenti con un figlio autistico. Anche io - a volte - mi trovo in imbarazzo di fronte a lui e vedo che la familiarità dei genitori li rende più capaci degli altri, me compreso, ad affrontare il tutto, dal ragazzo alla vita del mondo che li circonda. Significa - io penso - che un po' del retaggio della vergogna arcaica che domina queste situazioni lo abbiamo irrimediabilmente ereditato. I genitori (colti) di questi figli hanno lucidamente un problema: cosa sarà di loro quando non ci saremo più. Forse, anche ai genitori sordi e ciechi che ritengono più saggio tenere nascosto il "Matto", questo argomento potrebbe rappresentarsi come uno stimolo a modificare, almeno di un paio di virgole, il loro atteggiamento. Chi lo sa. Resta da considerare che noi stessi, senza un pizzico di pazzia, saremmo tutti più pigri e noiosi e, certamente, un po' meno creativi. Oggi che nel nostro Paese abbiamo introiettato in via definitiva l'idea della non punibilità della follia, mi ritorna in mente una frase di un mio vecchio collega di tanti anni fa: se al manicomio i cancelli li chiudono dall'interno, allora vuol dire che i matti sono fuori. Aforismi del passato...


.


----------

